# Rigid 400 Machine



## kid320 (May 25, 2009)

Hey everybody,

I just signed up for this forum and hope I am in the right place. If I am not, I apologize.

I just moved into a house in the Philadelphia area and the previous owner of the home had a plumbing business. He sold/cleaned out most of the stuff, but left behind a Rigid 400 machine in the garage. I have no use for it and was hoping to sell it to someone. The problem is, I have no idea how much it is worth. As far as I can tell, it works. I plugged it in and turned it on, it spins.

How much can something like this go for? I have no idea where to even set a starting price. If someone could get me into the ballpark, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## bob young (May 4, 2009)

*400*

maybe you should call him & try to return it to him. it would have to be re-fitted with a new chuck to replace the obsolete key set-up to make it feasable for sale to a professional. or donate it to some one.


----------



## kid320 (May 25, 2009)

The home was an estate, so returning it to him is kind of out of the question... haha.

I guess I could donate it, but I'd rather get something for it.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey, what is your plumbing related title there mr 
"Toilet Enthusiast "How about an intro?


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

give me 100.00 plus the machine and you pay shipping, and i will take it off your hands.- sounds like a deal to me! call- 1 800 leak 1.


----------



## bob young (May 4, 2009)

*unfair offer*



uaplumber said:


> Hey, what is your plumbing related title there mr
> "Toilet Enthusiast "How about an intro?


i'll take it for $ 500


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

tell you what, there KID, ill pay the shipping, and you send it right on down to FL for me.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

